# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Nisa suresi 153. Ayet üzerinde, sizleri düşünmeye davet ediyorum.

## halukgta

Kuran ı anlayarak ve düşünerek her okuduğumda, çok farklı gerçekleri görüyorum, şükürler olun. Sanki ayetler günümüzde yaşanan olaylar için indirilmişçesine, bizlere rehberlik yapıyor. Kuran ı okurken bir ayet özellikle dikkatimi çekti ve ayeti okurken, Atatürk ün mecliste yaptığı ve çok yanlış anlamlar yükledikleri, bir konuşma geldi aklıma. Ondan bahsetmeden önce okuduğum ve dikkatimi çeken ayeti önce sizlerle paylaşmak istiyorum.

Nisa 153: Ehlikitap, SENDEN KENDİLERİNE GÖKTEN BİR KİTAP İNDİRMENİ İSTİYOR. Zaten onlar Musadan da bundan daha büyüğünü istemişlerdi. Demişlerdi ki: "Allah'ı bize açıktan göster." Bunun üzerine zulümlerinden ötürü kendilerini yıldırım çarpmıştı. Sonra kendilerine açık-seçik kanıtların gelişi ardından buzağıya taptılar. Biz onların bu günahını da affettik. Biz Musaya apaçık bir kanıt/bir hükmetme gücü verdik. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Dikkat ettiyseniz, Allah ın elçisi, kendisine gelen ayetleri bir bir tebliğ ederken, Peygamberimizden bir istekte bulunuyorlar ve diyorlar ki; GÖKTEN ALLAH KATINDAN SANA BİR KİTAP İNDİRİLSEYDİ YA. Daha önce ki Ehli kitapta, bundan daha büyük isteklerde bulunduklarını, Musa Peygamberimizden Allah ı göstermesini istedikleri örneğini veriyor. Peki bu ayette, Ehlikitap ın gökten bir kitap indirilmesini istemelerinden, ne kast ediliyor olabilir? 

Önce şunu hatırlatmak isterim, Allah yalnız gökte değil, her yerdedir. Kuran da Allah ın yalnız gökte olduğuna dair, tek bir bilgi yoktur. TAM TERSİNE GÖKTE VE YERDE YAŞAYANLARIN İLAHIDIR DER KURAN. ALLAH IN YALNIZ GÖKTE OLDUĞUNA İNANALAR, CAHİLİYE TOPLUMU İNANCI OLDUĞU GİBİ, BUGÜN İSLAM I TARİKAT EKSENLİ YAŞAYANLARIN BİR KISMI, ALLAH ARŞIN ÜSTÜNDE, YANİ KÂİNATIN TAVANINDADIR DİYEBİLMEKTEDİRLER. 

Ehli kitap her şeyiyle hazır, tüm ayetlerin içinde bulunduğu bir kitabın indirilmesini istiyorlardı. Ama Allah ayetlerini sindire sindire anlayıp, hayata geçirebilmeleri için ayetlerini yavaş yavaş sözlü bir şekilde indiriyor ve elçisi de kayda alıyor, insanlara ezberletiyordu. Onların, gözleriyle Allah ı görmek istedikleri gibi, Allah katından gelen bir kitap şeklini de görmek istemeleri nedeniyle, Allah dan uyarı alıyorlar. 

Ayete dikkat ettiyseniz, Ehli kitaba daha öncede ayetlerini apaçık Allah gönderdiğimiz halde, onlar bu kanıtları göz ardı ederek, hayatlarına geçirmediklerini, hala atalarının yanlış inançlarını yaşamaya, bunlarda Allah katından gelmiştir demeye, yani ataların inancını yaşamaya devam ettikleri bilgisini, özellikle bizlere bildiriyor. Tabi aralarından, iman edenlerin günahlarını affettiğini de söylüyor. 

Şimdide Kuran ın diğer ayetlerinden faydalanarak, bu konuda ehli kitabın yaptığı yanlışları düşünelim. Neler yapıyorlardı da, Allah onları uyarıyordu? Önce unutmamamız gereken bir gerçek var, bu uyarılar Allah ı inkâr edenlerden bahsetmiyor. Tam tersine Allah ı tek ilah olarak kabul ettikleri halde, Allah ın yanına adeta ilahlaştırdıkları varlıkları ve onların kitaplarını koyanlardan bahsediyor. Peki bu bilgileri, hangi kaynaklardan almışlardı da, inançlarına geçirmişlerdi? Atalarının rivayetler yoluyla kendilerine ulaşmış bilgileri, BUNLARDA GÖKTEN, ALLAH IN KATINDAN İNDİRİLEN AYETLERİDİR demeleri, onları Allah ın yolundan saptırmıştı. 

Ayetin sonunda Allah, bakın çok net bir hüküm veriyor ve diyor ki, biz Musa ya apaçık bir kanıt, yani kitabı indirdik ve bu kitapla kullarıma hükmetme yetkisini, gücünü verdik diyor. Peygamberimiz içinde, aynı hükümler zaten Kuran da geçiyor ve ne diyordu Allah elçisine hatırlayalım. SANA İNDİRDİĞİM KURAN İLE KULLARIMA HÜKMET.

Kuran da birçok ayette Allah, bizleri uyarıyor ve diyor ki, sakın emin olmadığınız bilgilerin ardına düşmeyin. Sizleri Allah ile aldatacak insanlar çıkacak ve Allah ın hükmü olmadığı halde, BUNLARDA ALLAH KATINDAN İNDİRİLEN AYETLERDİR DİYENLER ÇIKACAKTIR, SAKIN ONLARA İNANMAYIN UYARISINI YAPIYOR. Benim katımdan indirilen ve sizlerin sorumlu olduğunuz yalnız Kuran dır diyerek, Zuhruf suresi 44. ayette, açıkça noktayı koymuştur Yaradan.

Onun içindir ki bizlere düşen, Allah ın bu uyarılarından yola çıkarak, Alak suresi 1. ayetinde olduğu gibi, YARATAN RABBİNİN ADIYLA OKU uyarısından yola çıkarak, önce Rabbimizin yarattığı tabiat mucizelerinin ayetlerini okuyup, onları aklımızda, nefsimizde değerlendirip, hayatımıza geçirdiğimizde, Allah ın en doğru yolunda olabiliriz. Yani önce hayatın, tabiatın, yaşamın ayetlerini gözlemleyerek okumalıyız ki, Allah ın indirdiği yazılı, sözlü vahyi doğru anlayabilelim. 

Şimdide gelelim, Atatürk ün mecliste yaptığı konuşmasına. Bu konuşma ne yazık ki, bazı art niyetli kişiler tarafından farklı şekilde yorumlanarak, Atatürk dinsiz ilan edilmiştir. Sözlerini yazmadan önce şunu hatırlatmak isterim. Atatürk, İslam ı bilen ve batıldan ve hurafeden uzak, gereği gibi halkın İslam ı öğrenmesi içinde çaba harcayan bir liderdi. Kuran ı Türkçeye tercüme ettirmesi, bunun kanıtıdır. İnancı olmayan bir insan, Kur'an ın anlaşılması için çaba harcar mı? Lütfen unutmayalım, bu konuşmanın geçtiği mecliste, çok değerli din âlimleri vardı. İslam a saygısızlık adına söylenecek tek bir sözü kabul etmeyeceklerini lütfen unutmayalım. Bakın Atatürk konuşmasında ne söylüyor. Lütfen art niyetle değil, Kuran bütünlüğünde, kimseye iftira atmadan söylenenleri anlamaya çalışın. 

Fakat bu prensipleri, GÖKTEN İNDİĞİ SANILAN KİTAPLARIN DOĞMALARI ile asla bir tutmamalıdır. Biz İLHAMLARIMIZI gökten ve gaipten değil, doğrudan doğruya hayattan almış bulunuyoruz.

Bu sözleriyle Atatürk, gökten indirildiği sanılan kitaplar sözünden, eğer Kuran ı kast etmiş olsaydı, bu konuşmasının sonunda, TÜM MECLİS, ALKIŞLAR MIYDI? Hepsi ayakta alkışladı. Lütfen bu konuyu göz ardı etmeyelim ve o meclisteki çok değerli insanları da, töhmet altında bırakmayalım. Daha önce belirttiğim gibi, Allah gökyüzünde değil ki gökten Kuran indirilsin, O her yerde. Ama dine batıl ve hurafe karıştıran tüm ehli kitap, buna günümüzde yaşayan bir kısım Müslümanlar da dâhil, bu yanlışı yapıyor ve sanki Allah yalnız gökyüzündeymiş gibi anlatıyorlar. Bakın ayette, ilhamlarımızı gaipten almayız diyor. Gaip kaynağı bilinmeyen, emin olmadığımız demektir. Kuran ın geldiği yer bellidir. Gaip yani bilinmez değildir. Ama Kuran dışından, emin olmadığımız rivayetlerin kaynağı belli değildir. Adı üstünde rivayet.

O günkü toplumu düşünün lütfen. Atatürk hangi konularda çaba gösteriyordu İslam dini adına? Batıldan, hurafeden uzak, gerçek İslam ile toplumun buluşmasını istiyordu. İşte bu konuşmayı da, bu düşünce ekseninde lütfen düşünelim. DİNİ HURAFELERLE YAŞAYAN, TARİKATLAR, CEMAATLER, ATATÜRK ÜN SAYESİNDE UZUN BİR SÜRE, ZEHİRLERİNİ TOPLUMA AKITAMAMIŞLARDIR. Ama Atatürk düşmanlığını topluma, sinsice işte böyle yaymışlardır. 

Atatürk, batılı ve hurafeyi din haline getirenlere, KURAN DIŞINDAN KİTAPLARI, BUNLARDA ALLAH KATINDAN İNDİRİLMİŞTİR DİYENLERE, CEVAP VERİYOR MECLİSTE BU KONUŞMASINDA. Bakın Atatürk bu sözlerini nasıl açıklıyor. Dikkat ederseniz, bir kitaptan yani Kuran dan bahsetmiyor, tam tersine gökten indiği sanılan KİTAPLAR diyor, birçok kitaptan bahsediyor. Yani Kuran ı yeterli görmeyen, bunlarda Allah katındandır diyen, ciltlerce dolusu mezheplerin ve FIKIH inancının dine ilave yaptığı kanun ve kuralların DOĞMASI, delilsiz dayatması yani, sorgulamadan kabul edilmesine asla müsaade etmeyiz, Allah ın kanunları ile eş tutmayız diyor. 

Devamında ise bizlerin, günümüzde hala anlayamadığı bir gerçeğe dikkat çekiyor Atatürk. Biz ilhamlarımızı, gaipten değil, yani emin olmadığımız kaynaklardan değil, doğrudan doğruya hayattan, yani apaçık Allah ın yarattığı yaşamın gerçeklerinden alırız diyor. Bu söylediklerinin, Kuran okumuş herkes ne anlama geldiğini çok iyi anlayacaktır. Allah, Rahman ve Rahim olan Allah ın adıyla oku emrini verirken, işte kullarının önce bu yaradılış gerçeğini tabiattan okumamızı istiyor bizlerden. Yoksa indirilen bir kitap ilk önce yok ki insanlar okusun. Allah da bizlere bu konuda, bakın bazı ayetlerinde neler söylüyor.

Allah, orada geniş yollar edinip dolaşabilesiniz diye, yeryüzünü sizin için bir sergi yapmıştır. 
(Nuh 1920 :

O Allah ki, yeryüzünü sizin için bir döşek, gökyüzünü bir bina yaptı. O, gökten su indirip onunla çeşit çeşit meyveleri size rızık olarak çıkardı. O halde, bile bile Allah'a eşler koşmayınız. (Bakara 22)

Allah'ın gökten yağmur yağdırdığını ve bu sebeple yeryüzünün yemyeşil olduğunu görmez misin? Şüphesiz Allah, lütuf sahibidir; her şeyden haberdardır. (Hac 63)

Atatürk ün toplumları yönetmek için aldığı ilham, hayatın ta kendisidir, yani yüce Rabbimizin hepimizin gözleri önünde yarattığı ayetleridir diyor. Lütfen dikkat edelim söylenen söze. Atatürk bakın nereden ilham aldığını söylüyor. İlham, üstün bir örnek güçten alınır. ATATÜRK DE BİZLER EMİN OLAMAYACAĞIMIZ BİLGİLERDEN İLHAM ALMAYIZ, BİZLERİN İLHAMI ALLAH IN YARATTIĞI, BİZLER İÇİN ÖRNEK OLAN, HAYAT VE YAŞAMDIR DİYOR. Atatürk toplumun gerçek İslam ı öğrenebilmesi için, Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığını özellikle kurmuştur. Dinsiz bir insan bunu yapar mı? Camilerde hutbe veren bir insan, nasıl dinsiz olur.

İlk Diyanet işleri Başkanı Rifat Börekçi, bakın Atatürk ü nasıl anlatıyor. Bu sözler Diyanet arşivinden.

Atanın huzuruna girdiğimde, beni ayakta karşılardı. Utanır ezilir, büzülür, Paşam beni mahcup ediyorsunuz dediğim zaman,  DİN ADAMLARINA SAYGI GÖSTERMEK, MÜSLÜMANLIĞIN İCAPLARINDANDIR. buyururlardı. Atatürk şahsi çıkarları için, kutsal dinimizi siyasete alet eden, cahil din adamlarını sevmezdi. Not: Atatürk ve din eğitimi- Ahmet Gürtaş- Diyanet İşleri başkanları yayınları. S- 12

Bunun dışında, mecliste yapılan bu konuşmaya bir anlam veren kişi, ancak art niyetlidir ve o mecliste bu konuşmayı alkışlayan tüm milletvekillerine, zerre kadar saygısı olmayan, aldatılmış insanlardır diyebilirim. Atatürk, bu ülkenin birliğini ve bütünlüğünü sağlamış bir liderdir. Onun ya da herhangi bir kişinin, imanını yargılamak bizlere düşmez. Eğer din ve imanı adına bir yanlışı varsa, hesabını Allah a verecektir. Kişileri inançları konusunda yargılamak, bizlerin haddi değildir. Lütfen emin olamayacağımız yalanlara, iftiralara inanmayalım. Elimizde Kuran, onun ışığıyla aydınlanalım. Allah Hucurat 6. ayetinde bu konuda bizleri uyarıyor ve bakın ne diyor. Kuran a iman eden bir Müslüman, asla emin olmadığı bir söze inanmaz ve bu sözü, bilgiyi topluma dağıtmaz.

Ey inananlar! Eğer bir fâsık/yalan haber taşıyan size bir haber getirirse, onun doğruluğunu araştırınız. YOKSA BİLMEDEN BİR TOPLULUĞA KÖTÜLÜK EDERSİNİZ DE, SONRA YAPTIKLARINIZA PİŞMAN OLURSUNUZ. (Hucurat 6)

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

